# New Hong Kong Reel and buffs



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok, now you're just trolling.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

jddurango said:


> Ok, now you're just trolling.


 This! We have already discussed this numerous times. Another thread is pointless.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Everyone loves a disposable reel.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

bring enough to share.......


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

As a fellow Fin Nor user, it pains me to give you a hard time, but c'mon man.

It's hard to buy anything that isn't made in China these days, but what bothers me is that you are circumventing an important part of our economy. Whether buying Chinese-made fishing equipment from either a box-store, on line or from your local tackle shop here, every little bit helps.

Here's a 7-8 fly outfit you could have purchased from LL Bean (BTY, Chinese also):

Fly rod
Fly reel
Fly line with a leader, no less
Backing
Guarantee from a very reputable company
Free shipping
79 bucks plus a $10 gift card.
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/1126...ts-7-8-wt&attrValue_0=Green&productId=1516579

When it's all said and done was it really worth it?


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Don't feed the troll.





Blue Zone said:


> As a fellow Fin Nor user, it pains me to give you a hard time, but c'mon man.
> 
> It's hard to buy anything that isn't made in China these days, but what bothers me is that you are circumventing an important part of our economy. Whether buying Chinese-made fishing equipment from either a box-store, on line or from your local tackle shop here, every little bit helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## roxtar99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Now tell us how well balanced it feels paired with your Hong "Cong" fly rod that makes you cast like Flip Pallot from the barge parked in your yard. God forbid anybody hold their breath until the next time you actually go fishing and put any of this stuff from Hong "Cong" to use.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

roxtar99 said:


> Now tell us how well balanced it feels paired with your Hong "Cong" fly rod that makes you cast like Flip Pallot from the barge parked in your yard. God forbid anybody hold their breath until the next time you actually go fishing and put any of this stuff from Hong "Cong" to use.


Geeze, I wouldn't want to meet you in a dark alley! Lol

Ok guys, settle down....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

As a side note, when I get a new reel, I like to hear the drag sing, to see if she's singing on key, like I did on those bluefish yesterday!  Luv watchin them crush poppers!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Backwater said:


> Geeze, I wouldn't want to meet you in a dark alley! Lol
> 
> Ok guys, settle down....


yeah this ^^^


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

So where was that motor made that pushes your boat along?
And I'll take my Asian made truck any day over a disposable American made one. Well actually even those aren't 100% American made either.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

How long does it take Mary to ship from Hong "Cong"?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

el9surf said:


> How long does it take Mary to ship from Hong "Cong"?


3 days


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Blue Zone said:


> As a fellow Fin Nor user, it pains me to give you a hard time, but c'mon man.
> 
> It's hard to buy anything that isn't made in China these days, but what bothers me is that you are circumventing an important part of our economy. Whether buying Chinese-made fishing equipment from either a box-store, on line or from your local tackle shop here, every little bit helps.
> 
> ...


That's a plastic reel and it says imported. I wonder from where
So CNC from aircraft aluminum or plastic
Thanks for you observations


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> How long does it take Mary to ship from Hong "Cong"?


I wonder if I do biz in China, do I have to change my name to "伟" or something like "Hai?"


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

anytide said:


> bring enough to share.......


If you want one I'll be glad to send you one


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> I wonder if I do biz in China, do I have to change my name to "伟" or something like "Hai?"


Only in Hong "Cong"


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Only in Hong "Cong"


Lol.... Oh yer bad!


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> If you want one I'll be glad to send you one


If you're offering


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't worry guys these ones are way better.








All kidding aside I love TFO rods and I think the mirage is nice reel ( the dog beds and attitudes of store personnel aside). Keep feeding the troll!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

bananabob said:


> So where was that motor made that pushes your boat along?
> And I'll take my Asian made truck any day over a disposable American made one. Well actually even those aren't 100% American made either.


My 2006 dodge with a 5.9 cummins will be running long after your jap crap is said and done. Just sayin'... Currently at 180k and running unbelievably sweet. There is going to be a Yamaha F70 on my new boat though.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

The rear gearcase on toyotas are much smaller than Chevy or dodge trucks, they look and feel wimpy. 

I drove a tundra for ~ 6 months and had to take it back to the dealership who bought it back from me at the original sale price because the frame had begun rusting thru so bad that the mechanic I go to (that visit was for a simple oil change) alerted me not to go on the trip to the keys because my a arm could snap off...

I know, just one anecdote... Now I drive a Silverado

However, I'm not completely against purchasing Chinese products. I bought a grinder from harbour freight for $20 thinking it would only last a few months. After hard grinding for over a year it's still kicking ass. And did I mention it was only $20? I guess my stance now is: big purchases try to go as local (national) as possible, small purchases go for least expensive...


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> That's a plastic reel and it says imported. I wonder from where
> So CNC from aircraft aluminum or plastic
> Thanks for you observations


If you actually read my post, you would notice that the outfit is from China. You completely missed my point; if you have to buy Chinese, at the very least you should buy it from a US retailer to spread the cheer.

BTW, composite is not plastic.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

CrappieFisherman said:


> If you're offering


Sure PM me your address


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> I wonder if I do biz in China, do I have to change my name to "伟" or something like "Hai?"


Just use a little Chinese lingo


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Ahhh so...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I know the only reason this thread is even here because you're trolling but, why not support small businesses? Even if you're going to buy a Chinese reel or rod go find a fly shop that carries Allen or something similar. The point of that being, yes you'll pay a little more but you will support a local guy/family that is trying to make a living. Also if everyone thought the way you do then we wouldn't have cool fly shops to go hang out in and learn and talk shop. 

But cool, yeah you got a reel for cheap. Man that's cool. That what you're wanting?


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I know the only reason this thread is even here because you're trolling but, why not support small businesses? Even if you're going to buy a Chinese reel or rod go find a fly shop that carries Allen or something similar. The point of that being, yes you'll pay a little more but you will support a local guy/family that is trying to make a living. Also if everyone thought the way you do then we wouldn't have cool fly shops to go hang out in and learn and talk shop.
> 
> But cool, yeah you got a reel for cheap. Man that's cool. That what you're wanting?


Actually, I think it's cool that for a large enough order, they will put a logo on the reel. If a local flyshop were to pick these up, with their local logo, count me in!

It would be great to get some real pressure on the fly reel business. The prices are out of control, and are not reflective of the actual cost and quality.

If the prices of fly gear were to get within realistic levels, more people could afford to participate in my favorite pastime...not a bad thing. And, of course, once you have the gear, you want to hit that local shop for supplies and knowledge.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I know the only reason this thread is even here because you're trolling but, why not support small businesses? Even if you're going to buy a Chinese reel or rod go find a fly shop that carries Allen or something similar. The point of that being, yes you'll pay a little more but you will support a local guy/family that is trying to make a living. Also if everyone thought the way you do then we wouldn't have cool fly shops to go hang out in and learn and talk shop.
> 
> But cool, yeah you got a reel for cheap. Man that's cool. That what you're wanting?


I have bought reels line fly tieing supplies from the Fish Hawk here in Atlanta for over 30 years. I bought a few things from Hong Kong because someone on this site introduced to me to there site. So I decided to try to see what I got. I was pleasantly surprised by the quality and learned they make several reels and rods for American companies.
I have purchased many items from LL Bean including a fly rod and reel outfit for my oldest grandson
But now I am semi retired so I could not pas up a good deal


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

CrappieFisherman said:


> Actually, I think it's cool that for a large enough order, they will put a logo on the reel. *If a local flyshop were to pick these up, with their local logo, count me in!*
> 
> It would be great to get some real pressure on the fly reel business. The prices are out of control, and are not reflective of the actual cost and quality.
> 
> If the prices of fly gear were to get within realistic levels, more people could afford to participate in my favorite pastime...not a bad thing. And, of course, once you have the gear, you want to hit that local shop for supplies and knowledge.


I have a buddy who is an outfitter and has his own line of fly gear. He is almost totally focused on two handed stuff now but several years ago he carried a broader range of stuff. He had a line of nice saltwater fly reels that he had built in China. He got several prototypes and wanted me to test them for him on a trip I took.

The reels were pretty nice. Decently made, ok drags, looked nice and the price was really great. That was the good news. The bad news is that their QC was well less than adequate. The next set of reels he got to try before he made an order were not near the same quality. Then it turned out that to order a batch he would have to order 100 of each size he wanted to carry AND they could only give him a rough timeframe for delivery.....6-12 months. So he called BS and stopped dealing with the Chinese.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

CrappieFisherman said:


> It would be great to get some real pressure on the fly reel business. The prices are out of control, and are not reflective of the actual cost and quality.
> 
> If the prices of fly gear were to get within realistic levels, more people could afford to participate in my favorite pastime...not a bad thing. And, of course, once you have the gear, you want to hit that local shop for supplies and knowledge.


This is something that I've never been able to understand. I can pick up Tiagra 50wides for $650 and have blues pull on it all day. But to get a fly reel that can stand up to salt and inshore fish I'm expected to spend that much or MORE? Sure Tiagras are produced in higher volume but I agree, fly reel prices are out of control.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

where did you get this from that ships in 3 days?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

dbrady784 said:


> where did you get this from that ships in 3 days?


leichifishing.com
Contact Mary [email protected]
Tell her I sent you


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hecho en china stockpiled in america gives you 3 day shipping.


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

commtrd said:


> My 2006 dodge with a 5.9 cummins will be running long after your jap crap is said and done. Just sayin'... Currently at 180k and running unbelievably sweet. There is going to be a Yamaha F70 on my new boat though.



A little of topic. But comparing dodge to Toyota in quality is a new kind of delusional. I get it's diesel, but how much will it cost to keep that Dodge on the road? My 04 4Runner is running like a top at 235k. I expect 500k plus. I grew up in MI with a strong loyalty to US made cars but after one crap car after another. Never again! They're engineered for a three year lease. Then expected to be traded and become someone else problem. 

Ironically Toyota trucks are actually made here. Not so much with the big 3. I wish they'd import the Hino diesels... indestructible. 

Thanks for posting that website permit chaser.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Right now it is extremely cost effective to keep my dodge on the road. It is paid for. Every bit of maintenance and fuel is paid for courtesty the US gov thru mileage allowance because I am a 1099 so everything is tax deductible. But anyway I rarely have to do anything to it at all beyond regular oil and filter changes. I have 4 fuel filters and a stand alone lift pump outside the fuel tank. I have a bypass filter on the automatic transmission which is a Stage 2 with billet input and tail shafts from Garmon Diesel Performance in Georgia. And a triple lock torque convertor proprietary design from Garmon. It is rated for 650 hp and 2000 ft/lbs. My tow tune is right at 450 hp and 1250 ft/lbs. I can tow 16000 lbs with zero problems. Up to 21k but not legal... I have full Carli 3" suspension which is far superior to a lift. King remote res racing shocks with Deaver full arched leaves rear. Air bags back axle. I have twin Garrett ball-bearing water-cooled turbos a GT3782R secondary over a GT4202R primary. Running BBi Stage1 injectors about 90 hp over. Custom built aluminum 5" driveshaft rear and custom steel driveshaft front. Unbreakable. Spicer 1480 u-joints. Spyn-Tec front manual locking hubs with Spicers in there too. Synergy steering. Mishimoto aluminum radiator. Setrab 60-row stacked plated ATF cooler with -10AN lines. Heat exchanger delete and air intake heater delete. Too much more stuff to list... And so on and so forth. All done myself.

Needless to say there is no jap truck that can begin to compare with this truck. Period. Yes I did a lot to it, but even stock it was far superior to a wimpy stock toyota or nissan. Currently at 180k and it is just broken in now. I expect to get well over 1 million miles+ out of this truck the way I maintain it. And it runs and drives like a brand new truck.

Will tow a new Hell's Bay Professional really well too. Just sayin'...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

commtrd said:


> Right now it is extremely cost effective to keep my dodge on the road. It is paid for. Every bit of maintenance and fuel is paid for courtesty the US gov thru mileage allowance because I am a 1099 so everything is tax deductible. But anyway I rarely have to do anything to it at all beyond regular oil and filter changes. I have 4 fuel filters and a stand alone lift pump outside the fuel tank. I have a bypass filter on the automatic transmission which is a Stage 2 with billet input and tail shafts from Garmon Diesel Performance in Georgia. And a triple lock torque convertor proprietary design from Garmon. It is rated for 650 hp and 2000 ft/lbs. My tow tune is right at 450 hp and 1250 ft/lbs. I can tow 16000 lbs with zero problems. Up to 21k but not legal... I have full Carli 3" suspension which is far superior to a lift. King remote res racing shocks with Deaver full arched leaves rear. Air bags back axle. I have twin Garrett ball-bearing water-cooled turbos a GT3782R secondary over a GT4202R primary. Running BBi Stage1 injectors about 90 hp over. Custom built aluminum 5" driveshaft rear and custom steel driveshaft front. Unbreakable. Spicer 1480 u-joints. Spyn-Tec front manual locking hubs with Spicers in there too. Synergy steering. Mishimoto aluminum radiator. Setrab 60-row stacked plated ATF cooler with -10AN lines. Heat exchanger delete and air intake heater delete. Too much more stuff to list... And so on and so forth. All done myself.
> 
> Needless to say there is no jap truck that can begin to compare with this truck. Period. Yes I did a lot to it, but even stock it was far superior to a wimpy stock toyota or nissan. Currently at 180k and it is just broken in now. I expect to get well over 1 million miles+ out of this truck the way I maintain it. And it runs and drives like a brand new truck.
> 
> Will tow a new Hell's Bay Professional really well too. Just sayin'...


Will also tow a 36ft Yellowfin. Lol.


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

So it's obviously a commercial vehicle. And no doubt it will out tow a Toyota. I don't question that. I'm paid 1099 too. But it has nothing to do with my car. So it's not tax deductible. 

But for number of years of trouble free service? No way. It's still a dodge. The shear number of 20-30 year old Toyota trucks and suvs on the road is testament to that. Mine was paid for 6 years ago, bought 2nd hand with 50k on it. And I expect another 12 years out of it with normal maintenance.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

commtrd said:


> Needless to say there is no jap truck that can begin to compare with this truck. Period. Yes I did a lot to it, but even stock it was far superior to a *wimpy stock toyota or nissan*. Currently at 180k and it is just broken in now. I expect to get well over 1 million miles+ out of this truck the way I maintain it. And it runs and drives like a brand new truck.
> 
> Will tow a new Hell's Bay Professional really well too. Just sayin'...


Man that hurts. My titan has 135k on it with ZERO issues ever. Like literally just gets its oil changed and filter... Towed a 23ft proline for first 60k exclusively (literally only towed otherwise rarely left the house), and since then has been daily commuting me or towing a banshee. Pops upgraded to a tundra when i bought it off him. 

Either way yall check this out. This also has a score for where the money goes. Needless to say, you chevy tattoo dudes out there might need to figure out different arguments because the tundra is more american made, and has more money going to the US. The tundra was second only to the F150. 

https://www.edmunds.com/car-reviews/top-10/top-10-most-american-trucks-for-2015.html

Sorry to continue the derail.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I just upgraded to a 100% US made rickshaw. It's beast.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hong "Cong" is not playing fairly....believe me....we are going to renegotiate all trade deals with Hong "Cong". We will have a beautiful tremendous relationship with Hong "Cong"


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Jason said:


> I can pick up Tiagra 50wides for $650 and have blues pull on it all day. But to get a fly reel that can stand up to salt and inshore fish I'm expected to spend that much or MORE?


What? Even a Tibor everglades is under $650. The Abel super 7/8 is in the same ballpark. There aren't too many inshore saltwater fly reels over $650 that don't have some kind of custom color, finish, or collector value like a Mako.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Just saying...


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

As for towing capacity:


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I bet the Grand Cherokee my wife lets me drive could tow that too!


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I bet the Grand Cherokee my wife lets me drive could tow that too!


Yeah, I bet the before mentioned rickshaw could probably tow it...I bet those bearings were awesome.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

GG34 said:


> I just upgraded to a 100% US made rickshaw. It's beast.


Huh??


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I bet the Grand Cherokee my wife lets me drive could tow that too!


sure will
mine too !


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

For the average towing needs. They all do quite well. 

My old 4Runner is rated at 7400 lbs. It can pull whatever I need in it's stock, unfiddled with form. And will last forever as long as I keep maintaining it. And don't wreck it. 

This is "micro"skiff after all. A Tacoma, with the tow package rated at 6800lbs is more than enough for most of us. Unless you suffer separation anxiety and need to take it all with you. And will also last forever. Remember the old Toyota pickup ads featuring trucks with million mile+ owners? I heard Ford recently bought back an F150 with 1million miles. It's so unheard of they want to study it. 

Another anecdote. A friend works in Madagascar and his group runs a couple land cruiser Prada diesels that have over 800k jungle miles on them. Stock, including factory snorkels and roll cages. Running dirty, gritty fuel, having been rolled over down ravines... still ticking.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

CrappieFisherman said:


> Just saying...


Well that settles it


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Bet that F150 wasn't a 1981 model. Biggest pile of scrap metal I ever owned.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

These threads and the East Beaver Bay fanboy vs basher threads, are what really keeps me glued to this site.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Agreed. We all know Ford, east cape, and South Carolina are the best so bring it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> These threads and the East Beaver Bay fanboy vs basher threads, are what really keeps me glued to this site.


Honestly.... I can't read anymore of this. I'm going fishin! See ya!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Honestly.... I can't read anymore of this. I'm going fishin! See ya!


That comment was meant as a heavy dose of sarcasm.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

No, no, mine is the biggest!


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

that Dodge sounds like a cocktail waitress I used to know


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Does Mary live in Hong Cong?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> That comment was meant as a heavy dose of sarcasm.


Yea maybe, but this thread has slipped off of this muddy road and hit the ditch. I did in fact go fishing!


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

lol


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

says the website didn't work. maybe post a link?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Well that settles it


Wait.... what does Toyota have anything to do with China? Their truck plant is here in the U.S. and the original head quarters is based in Japan (Japanese quality is superior over chinese quality, you should know that!).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

el9surf said:


> Does Mary live in Hong Cong?


I guess I never asked. Have you been in touch with her yet
You can pm me


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Does Mary live in Hong Cong?





permitchaser said:


> I guess I never asked. Have you been in touch with her yet
> You can pm me


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Thought I read somewhere that Chinese were making parts for Toyota because laborers in Japan were wanting much higher pay. Same reason U.S. buys soooo much Asian made stuff.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

i think I've learned all I need to know about trucks which somehow drove into this thread. 

Back on the subject...

Although I have chided Orvis at times for having some of their gear made in China, they do in fact put something back into both the economy and issues we all should care about like Trout Unlimited, Ducks Unlimited, and BTT.
Today their latest catalogue landed in my mail box with a great 2 page spread on the Everglades Foundation; this should hit home. 5% of their _pre-tax_ profits go toward protecting nature. Then there's the hundreds of people they support right here in the US of A.

Then there's Hong Cong Mary...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Blue Zone said:


> i think I've learned all I need to know about trucks which somehow drove into this thread.
> 
> Then there's Hong Cong Mary...


LOL



Blue Zone said:


> Although I have chided Orvis at times for having some of their gear made in China, they do in fact put something back into both the economy and issues we all should care about like Trout Unlimited, Ducks Unlimited, and BTT.
> Today their latest catalogue landed in my mail box with a great 2 page spread on the Everglades Foundation; this should hit home. 5% of their _pre-tax_ profits go toward protecting nature. Then there's the hundreds of people they support right here in the US of A.


Not to mention creating jobs here in the U.S.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have to feed the troll...What's the SPF rating on those 90 cent buffs? Probably see through, at least you can use them for a coffee filter on camping trips.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have to feed the troll...What's the SPF rating on those 90 cent buffs? Probably see through, at least you can use them for a coffee filter on camping trips.


They are not any different that those $15 buffs you buy except they are more colorful


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> They are not any different that those $15 buffs you buy except they are more colorful


I don't buy buffs any more. I have been wearing FishHide shirts for the last few years.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't buy buffs any more. I have been wearing FishHide shirts for the last few years.


Do fishhide shirts cover your face...I'd like to see one


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Do fishhide shirts cover your face...I'd like to see one


I looked them up and the one that covers your face is $60.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Do fishhide shirts cover your face...I'd like to see one


Yes they do. They come in several models with AND without the sun collar and with and without the safety orange. Look at all the models, they are great shirts with several features made for fishermen and hunters.
http://fishhidesportswear.com/products


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you Permit for the buff.

Nice tarpon print, and looks good. Can't believe it cost more to mail it to me than you paid for it.

These would be a great flea market item.


----------

